# I want to see someone model this :-)



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Am I right in assuming that to reverse, they unhooked the chain, spun the whole car around, and put the chain on the other axle? I see gears on both axles, and what appears to be a pedestal in the middle, with a tensioner of some sort under the rear of the car frame.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

That is a really neat idea.

Kenneth, I see what you're talking about. My knowledge of vehicle from that area is zero. But I assume cars back then had reverse? Not sure why simply going in reverse wouldn't work. If it would go in reverse I again assume that the gears are on the front wheel because whoever built that had two of the same style wheels/axles.

None the less, would be a neat model to see.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I believe you are right Ken, I see it has dual chains too.
Many cars used to have a jack that would go under the center of gravity so cars could be turned on a dime. 
Good call. R; isn't for Reverse, it's for Rotate!
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Perhaps they wanted to face forward for those long trips back....


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It is driven via the cars transmission so the reverse gear in the cars gearbox will work just fine although much slower but you are probably correct though. It appears to have a center turntable pivot and a chain tensioner with a crank handle at the rear end that tilts the entire frame the car sits on. 

Andrew


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Good point John. If you're in the middle of nowhere without a wye near buy, rotate and head back home.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Maybe 1931 Ford??

Andrew


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

four wheel drive
.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Bill4373 said:


> four wheel drive
> .


2 to go there and the other 2 to get back.

Andrew


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I've heard that the main problem with long distance backing, aside from the crick in the neck, was
that radiators don't work so well in the back.

Harvey C.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Makes sense Harvey, it's a combination of needs plus an option that was common at the time (the jack underneath). An efficient critter.
They had to leave the steering wheel for the spark arrestor and it looks like it could go back on the road later.
Fun to add this up.
Must have been a climb to get into it....

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

For forward added ballast...there's a barrel of spikes jammed in the front bumper...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sure that's not water for the old girl?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Dunn'O..
..dont have Super Man's eyes!!
Could be a Cracker Barrel restaurant....on wheels!


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks like a good way to smuggle some booze into the country! Coppers watching the road? Solved!


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

It might be a 31' ford

I do think this could be modeled fairly easily. Most car models are I believe 1:25 her is a 31 sedan in 1:25










Then just build a wood flat. The wheels might be a little work as well as the chain. Does someone make this style chain in large scale?


----------

